# Another plant ID



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

Need help IDing this plant. Its from the Baldwin area, sandy area near the lake shore but I have seen it up under the oaks also. I have seen it about as tall as 2', flowers look something like foxglove, but not the same. If I remember correctly, leaves are not lobed near the top but leaves closer to the ground are deeply lobed. Stem on some is somewhat purple colored. Ignore the ferns and sasafras in the background. Thanks...


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

From what I can see maybe evening primrose?
http://uswildflowers.com/detail.php?SName=Oenothera biennis


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

I thought primrose too... but the flowers are coming right off the stem rather then on the end of a branch(?). The leaves are also coming right off the stem. I have some pics from last year that may be better, if I can find them... they are probably buried along with my plants of michigan books.


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

Good point. Next guess would be a foxglove, maybe downy false?
http://www.wildflower.org/plants/result.php?id_plant=AUVI


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

Think you may have gotten it... Looks just about like it. Thanks a bunch. Been wondering about that for a while.


----------



## JackieTreeHorn (Sep 15, 2008)

My first instinct was some sort of wild snapdragon based on how the flower appears in the picture. Just throwing it out there...


----------

